# configurazione internet usando cellulare

## Peach

Salve, ho un nokia 6680 e mi sono fatto l'opzione Alice Maxxi Web Recharge di Tim per navigare

ora il cello mi ci connetto senza problemi via Bluetooth

il mio problema attualmente è questo:

ho copiato la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net da questa guida su gentoo-wiki

ma dai log appare questo:

```
chat[14676]: abort on (BUSY)

chat[14676]: abort on (ERROR)

chat[14676]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

chat[14676]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

chat[14676]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

chat[14676]: abort on (Invalid Login)

chat[14676]: abort on (Login incorrect)

chat[14676]: failed
```

e da lì riparte dandomi l'impressione che abbia problemi ad inizializzare

cercando in giro ho trovato delle stringhe di inizializzazione che però non so dove piazzare:

```
ATZ

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it",,0,0
```

qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

stasera appena rientro riprovo.

grazie e buona pasqua  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

allora aggiorno un attimo

lo script di connessione l'ho modificato così:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/rfcomm0"

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99#" )

pppd_ppp0=(

       "maxfail 10"

       "noauth"

       "lcp-echo-interval 5"

       "lcp-echo-failure 12"

       "debug"

       "noipdefault"

       "defaultroute"

       "usepeerdns"

       "ipcp-accept-remote"

       "ipcp-accept-local"

       "holdoff 3"

       "noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp"

       "912600"

       "lock"

       "nocrtscts"

)

chat_ppp0=(

      'ABORT' 'BUSY'

      'ABORT' 'ERROR'

      'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

      'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

      'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

      'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

      'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

      'TIMEOUT' '5'

      '' 'ATZ'

      'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it",,0,0'

      'OK' 'ATDT\T'

      'TIMEOUT' '60'

      'CONNECT' 

      'TIMEOUT' '5'

      '~--' 

)
```

dove ho inserito le righe di inizializzazione che ho trovato.

e il risultato è questo:

```
pppd[3951]: speed 912600 not supported

chat[4041]: abort on (BUSY)

chat[4041]: abort on (ERROR)

chat[4041]: abort on (NO)

chat[4041]: expect (ANSWER)

chat[4041]: alarm

chat[4041]: Failed

pppd[3951]: Connect script failed
```

il che mi fa intuire che c'è qualcos'altro

il dispositivo si connette al cello visto che sul cello vedo la connessione BT attiva.

e rfcomm non da errori (normalmente uscirebbe qualcosa nei log)

non so dove sbattere la testa.

----------

## lucapost

ho avuto un problema simile poco tempo fa. penso che sia un problema di baselayout nel gestire le virgolette nelle varie opzioni.

avevo risolto utilizzando wvdial.

purtroppo ho cancellato quei file di configurazione.

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho avuto un problema simile poco tempo fa. penso che sia un problema di baselayout nel gestire le virgolette nelle varie opzioni.
> 
> avevo risolto utilizzando wvdial.
> 
> purtroppo ho cancellato quei file di configurazione.

 

grazie luca, infatti ho notato che nel file net postato su gentoo-wiki aveva degli errori proprio di apici

in ogni caso ho dato un occhio a net.example e ho notato questo:

```
# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#          radattr, radrealms and winbind 

plugins_ppp0=(

   "pppoe"

   "pppoa vc-encaps"

   "capi"

)
```

perché da quello che ho capito questo è nuovo modulo introdotto con il nuovo baselayout

non vorrei che fosse questo che blocca il tutto.

----------

## lucapost

Giunsi alle stesse conclusioni.

Ora non utilizzo più quel genere di connessioni, ma tempo fa per un piccolo bug in baselayout2, partecipai ad una discussione sul forum internazionale.

Nel giro di poche ore Roy Marples mi fornì direttamente una patch,  all'ebuild successivo il problema era stato risolto.

Io proverei questa strada fossi in te...   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Io proverei questa strada fossi in te...  

 

aka forum internazionale ?

[edit]ok fatto il post

se e quando risolverò, provvederò a sincronizzare anche questo post.

grazie ancora lucapost per il tempo  :Smile: 

----------

